# Watkins Glen State Park, NY



## hollanfeng (May 25, 2010)




----------



## cletusjermal (May 25, 2010)

I love them. I wish there was somewhere like that close to me.


----------



## Steve Reddin (May 26, 2010)

Hi,

The composition on all 3 is good, there are very strong lines running into the frame which leads me into the image rather than out of it. They are a little dark for my taste. The big point for me though is the saturation, or the fact there is way too much of it, the green in the foliage looks completely unnatural in all 3 images and the rest of the colours aren't far behind.

Steve


----------



## Al-Wazeer (May 26, 2010)

the last one is my favorite!


----------



## Doug Solis (May 26, 2010)

What a beautiful setting. Nice series, I agree about the oversaturation, the good thing is these photos will look even better with the saturation reduced. I love the first image the best except for the branch that is blurred I'm sure by the wind, maybe you can clone that out.


----------



## Mersad (May 27, 2010)

Amazing photos. Can't really decide which one to like more  The first one has a very good angle. Makes me feel like I'm moving closer and closer to the waterfall. Amazing work on all of them!


----------



## Scuba (May 27, 2010)

these are neat shots.  They look like HDR's.  The leaves in the first one that moved during the exposure are really distracting to me but not a whole lot you can do about it.


----------



## talltexan (Jun 3, 2010)

All are beautiful


----------

